# Makita 10" Sliding Miter Saw



## dpop24

Nice review. That saw is on my short list for when I buy a slider. What is the max width board you can cut with it?


----------



## ward63

The DXT models in Japan have the slides in front of the fence like the Festool and can only be locked at O°, 15°, 22.5°, 30°, and 45°. Anything in between, your out of luck. The prices here for the 7 1/4" model are comparable to the Festool stateside! The 10" models are even more expensive.
I've been dreaming of having a 10" Bosch myself after comparing them to the Makita or Hitachi SCMS's here.
Thank you for the great review!!!


----------



## Boxguy

Dawson,

I have a Makita sliding miter that I have been using for 15 years or more. I bought mine when they first came out with this design. It has held up very well. It is used 5 days a week for brief stints each day. It is the only power tool I ever found that you could use straight out of the box. It was ready to go when I got it, and except for blowing dust out of the indents once a week or so it has stayed accurate and true. Yes, it does take a while for the brake to kick in, but it is under the blade guard and I have never thought of this as a problem. This and my Delta Unisaw go on year after year and have become my "old reliables." Though there are design features in the Bosh that I like better than the Makita sliders I would have to reward the company that made a good solid tool with a repeat sale if I ever had to replace it. Thanks for your review…nice job.


----------



## DawsonWoodworking

dpop, 
Now you are going to make me think, I know I can up 12" at 90 degrees, I am going to verify the cutting width at 45 deg and 60 deg tomorrow.

Ward, holy schnikey, stuff is pricey in the land of the rising sun!
Which style of Bosch do you want, the sliding rails or articulating arm? One of fellow woodworkers here in SLC has the articulating arm style. He likes the smaller footprint of the machine, but overall would stick with the sliding rail style. I will have to get more info from him.

Boxguy, normally, the blade brake will engage as soon as I release the trigger, but sometime it hesitates. That is what bugs me about it.

Thanks to all for your comments.


----------



## Cato

I have the Makita 1016ls and it has been a very good miter saw. I haven't really paid much attention to the blade brake, so mine must be working okay.

Mine sees fairly light use as I am just a weekend hobbyist, but I really like the cut capabilities of this saw. I can cut up to 12" width at 90 and up to a 4×4 dimensional lumber for DIY stuff.


----------



## exelectrician

The review title has Makita LS1013L but the picture is a Makita LS1016L so which one are you reviewing?


----------

